# mk4 airlifts rubbing rear beam?



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

okay so i had my car on a lift today and noticed that my driver side rear bag was rubbing on the rear beam kinda where the shock bracket is welded to beam everything is installed corectly and i was just wondering if anyone has had this happen to them and if so how did they fix it? if you guys want to see a picture ill take one tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Do you have Great Plates on the car? If you do, then you will have a rub problem for sure. You can't run our kit and the plates if you are.


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

nope no great plates here


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like we need pics!


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

rubbin!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

trashbag said:


> rubbin!


 Gotta pic of the bag where it is rubbing? And is it just one side or both?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Not sure I have seen one with so much of the shock braket sticking through to the spring pocket. You could at least grind it down some and probably even flush.


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

ill try to get a picture tomorrow when i can get it on a lift and its not bad yet cause i just caught it and its only on the driver side, its not rubbing on the shock bracket only on the cup, nothings bent and the alignment is perfect so i really dont know why its only happening on one side?


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry it took so long to post ive been really busy with work and stuff i havent had time well here you go


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

well now you got me thinking i should go inspect my bags.

my only guess would be to grind down where its rubbing since it looks like it's just barely touching. shave it down a few mm and get it nice and smooth, put some paint over where you did your work and then check again.


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

Bumping this because my slam specialties re 250s are rubbing on the bracket also. I used a hammer to bend the bracket some and slide the bag as far forward as I could but it barely rubs when at low psi and has worn a slight cut in the outer layer of my bag on the drivers side. Feedback is awesome :thumb up:


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ive had a bag blow up due to this mysterious rubbing and a friend is having the same issue start to arise after about 2 years of having air. I read recently that if you slot the holes that the top bracket has to mount to the bag. You can create almost like a "camber plate" type effect and angle the bag ever so slightly away from the beam. we are going to try this on monday night and see if it corrects the problem.


----------



## Shimon (Jul 24, 2008)

ive had two bags go on the same side in two weeks.

Both installed by approved companies...

there is suspicion that the spring cup may be twisted a little and its causing rubbing. gonna buy a new rear beam

can somebody post up pics of slotting the top mount of the bag?


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

a buddy and I did it the other day. it worked out pretty well actually i would get you some pictures but he sold the car after we fixed it. It iant gonna take much to slot them and your better off doing it with a drill press if you have one or access to one.


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

mine does this, but its worn thru to the white string core already... whats the solution..


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

The two holes that the bracket mounts to the bag have to be slotted, or made longer, in which ever direction that is going away from where the bag is rubbing. If you ever seen how a camber plate works its the same general idea. it isnt going to take much though. You dont have to slot them to much.


----------

